
Is Facebook not working on Firefox 57.0? - hacalox
It works on chrome, but on firefox the feed doesn&#x27;t respond, it looks like is loading but it&#x27;s not.
Same happens when pressing profile tab -&gt; nothing changes.<p>Is it me? Does anyone experience the same thing?
======
hacalox
Well, it's due the adblocker. My bad.

------
basicplus2
That sounds like a feature to me

